# Bulletproof coffee



## EleniD (May 13, 2015)

Δεν είναι εντυπωσιακό τι σκέφτονται για να αδυνατίσεις ή να... παραμείνεις υγιής; Θα μου πεις, εσύ γιατί το γράφεις. Ε, για να ξέρουμε περί τίνος πρόκειται αν μας προσφέρουν ποτέ αυτό το καφεδάκι!

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/05/11/λίγο-βούτυρο-στο-καφεδάκι-σας-γιατί-έγ/


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2015)

Νομίζω έχω δοκιμάσει καφέ με βούτυρο και δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα- δεν μου έκανε αρνητική εντύπωση.


----------



## EleniD (May 14, 2015)

Όπως τα διάβασα, σου αφήνει μια λιπαρή αίσθηση στο στόμα από το λάδι της καρύδας.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2015)

...
Δεν ξέρω πώς θα είναι με καρύδα, αλλά στη Λαπωνία που με φίλεψαν δυνατό καφέ με ένα γενναίο κομμάτι βούτυρο ταράνδου χωρίς τίποτε άλλο μέσα, μια χαρά τον ήπια και μου άρεσε (αφού έλιωσε το βούτυρο, βέβαια), αν εξαιρέσω μια αμυδρή αλλά όχι δυσάρεστη λιπαρότητα. Και είμαι παράξενος στον καφέ, τον θέλω με συγκεκριμένες αναλογίες ζάχαρη και γάλα, αλλά μέσα στη γιούρτα και μετά το κρέας ταράνδου κομμένο σε λωρίδες, ψημένο στη φωτιά και τυλιγμένο σε πίτα ακριβώς σαν τον γύρο, ήταν άριστο επιδόρπιο. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, αυτό με ξαναστύλωσε κι αποφάσισα την ανάβαση στον παγετώνα του Κεμπνεκάισε.

Αυτά ήταν εξωτικά κι εξτρίμ όμως. Καθημερινά, δεν νομίζω.

Bulletproof - Honours


----------



## EleniD (May 15, 2015)

Έτσι κάπως ξεκίνησε απ' ό,τι διάβασα, αν και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ανέφεραν Θιβετιανούς οδηγούς βουνού που χρειαζόταν κάτι για να στυλωθούν. 
Πω πω, σε ζήλεψα τώρα. Πολύτιμο αγαθό στις αποσκευές σου τα ταξίδια!


----------

